# Miami River Days Accident



## Matulemj (May 29, 2012)

I just heard on 700WLW there was a boating accident at the Miami River Days event. Apparently the powerboat was going 170mph and lost control, there was no update on the driver's condition. Anybody know anything more on the accident? I google searched it and nothing came up.


Outdoor Hub mobile, the outdoor information engine


----------



## kingofamberley (Jul 11, 2012)

Wait, so there were powerboats on one of the Miami rivers? How is that physically possible?


----------



## Dandrews (Oct 10, 2010)

I havent heard anything. Between the dams in Hamilton the water is relatively deep and the river is straight. Its not unusual for a powerful boat to be on the river there, theres a ski show every year at the Miami River Days. Believe it or not, theres a rowing team that practices between the dams.

170 mph is hard to believe though....really hard to believe.


----------



## Bad Bub (Jan 17, 2006)

Dandrews said:


> I havent heard anything. Between the dams in Hamilton the water is relatively deep and the river is straight. Its not unusual for a powerful boat to be on the river there, theres a ski show every year at the Miami River Days. Believe it or not, theres a rowing team that practices between the dams.
> 
> 170 mph is hard to believe though....really hard to believe.


Wiki says that the F-1 power boats have a top speed of 155mph. During an actual race they run closer to top speeds of 120mph under ideal, straight away conditions.

Outdoor Hub mobile, the outdoor information engine


----------



## Dandrews (Oct 10, 2010)

I just talked to a guy who actually saw it, he said that it was going well over 100 mph. He said it looked like the guy lost control, shut it down, hit something and tumbled. The driver was in an enclosed cockpit, it took the rescue crew quite a while to get him out using hammers and other tools. The driver wasn&#8217;t killed but the witness had no idea how bad he might have been hurt.


----------



## cjbrown (May 22, 2007)

170 mph????


----------



## IGbullshark (Aug 10, 2012)

sounds like a pretty rough day to me


----------



## Matulemj (May 29, 2012)

700WLW said 170mph. I find it very hard to believe myself, but thats what they said. Not that a news station has never been wrong, being into aviation, they always exaggerate aircraft accidents.


Outdoor Hub mobile, the outdoor information engine


----------



## infastyles (Sep 9, 2012)

Not only was I there, but his boat just about tumbled into My wife, my two kids and me! We were on our way to the event on our bikes on the bike pat that runs along the river.

Not sure what happened to him to make him crash, but he had plenty of time to correct before he hit the bank. He just glided on a even slant toward the bank.

I am pretty sure he lost steering, because he stopped accelerating before he hit the bank and went tumbling through the are no more that 20 feet from my family.

Really freaked us out. I could feel the heat from the engine as he flew by us.


----------



## infastyles (Sep 9, 2012)

My wife and I rushed to the water's edge and she helped them get him out. NO TOOLS WERE NECESSARY! He was breathing when they opened it. I am sure he is fine. Probably a dozen broken ribs tho.


----------



## Matulemj (May 29, 2012)

So how fast was he going? And what part of the river was it? Sorry you had to witness that, glad everyone was okay.


Outdoor Hub mobile, the outdoor information engine


----------



## infastyles (Sep 9, 2012)

Nowhere near max speed probably like 50-60 land mphs. He landed in the water probably about 100 yards from the dirt path from river road. Is it possible he blacked out from the G forces of acceleration?


----------



## Dandrews (Oct 10, 2010)

I saw some of the races on Sunday and they werent going near 100 mph, maybe 50 ~ 60 like you said.


----------



## Dandrews (Oct 10, 2010)

Matulemj said:


> And what part of the river was it?
> 
> 
> Outdoor Hub mobile, the outdoor information engine


Between Miami University & the Columbia Bridge (Pershing Ave./New London Rd.) in Hamilton.


----------



## Legend killer (Apr 20, 2011)

Signs to come at the CC powerboat rally in October.


----------



## blackxpress (Nov 20, 2009)

This morning's Dayton Daily News said 175 mph. He had a compound fracture to this leg and a concussion. I once drove a gambler on that stretch of river at 70+. That was scary enough for me


----------



## gottabite (Sep 29, 2009)

According to what I read on the Hamilton Journal News site. The boat had been going 170 mph just "prior" to the accident, and that the driver had a surgery of some type. Also it stated it was a floating log that he hit. I would have thought they would have had a team of spotters looking out for stuff like that.?


----------



## RickH (Jul 30, 2011)

170 was the Obama Effect!


----------



## RickH (Jul 30, 2011)

RickH said:


> 170 was the Obama Effect!


Really nobody got that?

Inflated!


----------

